# Disney Movies Anywhere service comes to Android with a link to Google Play



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Disney Movies Anywhere service comes to Android with a link to Google Play*

(engadget.com) - After years of development Disney unveiled its digital movie service on iOS earlier this year and today it's coming to Android too. When it launched, Disney Movies Anywhere had an unprecedented deep link to iTunes, and now on Android it's sharing a similar tie with Google Play. For users it's apparently as seamless as can be -- as long as they have a Disney account, any movies they unlock will be viewable on either family of devices (or the DMA website). The agreement covers access to around 400 Disney, Pixar and Marvel movies, and to make the sign-up worth your while, Disney is throwing in a free copy of Wreck-it Ralph for anyone that signs up and links an account....

Full Story Here


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

Also once your linked your movies show up to view through Youtube (Wreck it Ralph anywho, have yet to add all my digital codes)


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I got the email this morning and read the Terms and Conditions. As usual they are lengthy and full of lawyer talk. I haven't learned about the codes, etc. as yet. Also, I'm wondering if you can stream the movies to your Roku or other such device. Wathing them on an iOS or Android device doesn't excite me.


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

I put all my "Digital Copy" codes for the Disney BR+DVDs I have and now I can watch them all via Youtube so now I can stream them to my TVs with a Chromecast, FireTV or PS3. I imagine Roku would be the same.


----------



## Skyboss (Jan 22, 2004)

So does it let you link to Google play while you're linked to iTunes?

Edit:


Just got the answer. No dual ecosystem. You can swap between services every 180 days. Problem is after you drop, anything you add stays in that retailers account so if you disconnect from iTunes to use Google play, everything transfers to Google play. However all future purchases would be locked into Google play, or if you switch back into iTunes. So, pick one and stick with it our you'll be ecosystem bouncing to find a movie. Ugh... Someone please come up with some rules on digital transportability...


----------

